# Sexist Film From 50's - Women Drivers



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't decide if it was serious or not!

Public information film from 50's.






Roger


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent clip, but featuring the same (modern) actress as this clip

So not a kosher 50s clip, I'm afraid.

Steve


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Britstops, I obviously don't watch enough TV.

Roger


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nah - sexist film . . . got to be any with BB in it :wink:
Opps - must learn to read exactly what thread title says in future !


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

prof20 said:


> Thanks Britstops, I obviously don't watch enough TV.
> 
> Roger


No worries - I guess that means I watch too much! That is one of my fave clips though.

Although not quite the same I also love this Goodness Gracious Me sketch

Steve


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

It was a Harry Enfield sketch


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Serious or not it was very funny and soo Harry Enfield.

Even Mrs 5bells laughed at it, though she did add that someone had obviously built the wall in the wrong.place :lol:


----------

